# help ID



## esprichoo2004 (Dec 30, 2007)

hi everyone
plz help me with scientific name 
















all comments are appriciated
thnx


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the top photo is hard to make out but could be the Turquoise Peacock. 
The bottom fish is an OB (orange blotched) peacock.

If I'm right on the top id, then neither fish has a scientific name and never will as they are not naturally occurring cichlids.

Try and get a better shot of the 1st peacock. 
The OB peacock id I am 100% sure on and has no scientific name.

Hope that helps.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

All i know is the OB Peacock in the left bottom pic. Don't know the scientific name cuz its a hybrid.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

The one next to the OB looks like a fish I have that I was told was a Metriaclima greshakei. Not sure though, just what i was told.


----------



## esprichoo2004 (Dec 30, 2007)

thnk u all for ur fast answers


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

the zebra looking one beside the OB is a cyno afra... looks close to my female wild afra's from mbenji islands..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Monodactylus argenteus
Common Names:
Butter Bream
Diamondfish
Fingerfish
Malayan Angelfish
Mono
Silver Mono
Silver Moonfish
Silver Moony

Not a Malawi cichlid but a brackish and Marine fish from Australia (sorry could not help myself) :wink:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The male zebra-type mbuna in the first and second photo are probably of the _Metriclima_ group.



copasetic said:


> the zebra looking one beside the OB is a cyno afra... looks close to my female wild afra's from mbenji islands..


I'm sure it looks close - but my guess is it isn't a female. And if it came from an "assorted" tank it could be a _C. afra_, but *esprichoo2004* would probably never get a definitive geographical variaion on it.


----------

